# Got it done!



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

So I still have a lot to learn shooting a traditional muzzy. I built the gun from a kit a couple years ago and thought I wanted to shoot slugs this time not patch and ball... Bad choice... fouls up too much between shots when in the field.. it was like i was shooting blanks..

I hunted 6 days of the season this year. I saw about a dozen or so bucks. Felt like I was shooting blanks at most of them. So on the last day of the season I decided I'd take my brothers white muzzy with the scope. I still want to shoot one with my kit gun. Maybe next time..

At approximately 7:10 PM Thursday night, which would be 7 minutes after sunset according to the GPS I shot at a two point.

At approx. 7:14 PM we found this:

Untitled by stimmie_78, on Flickr
The tracking has begun!!!

We followed the blood trail slowly. Losing it and having to go back to the last known spot and search harder. Finally we saw him laying on the ground still breathing a bit. I used my kit gun to dispatch him quickly and the time for work had begun.

Untitled by stimmie_78, on Flickr

Untitled by stimmie_78, on Flickr

It was a short 250 or so yard drag on a well used trail back to the main road. And then a 1/3 mile hike to the truck.

Granted he's not the biggest buck out there... He's not the smallest either. I saw lots that were bigger and couldn't connect. I couldn't even connect on smaller. But I finally did with this guy. He's my second buck I've shot. First with a muzzy! And it's meat for the freezer!

Maybe I'll get lucky enough to draw again next year.... Probably not though.. been every other year for me and my brother.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

Nice work; congrats


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

You look like satan with those red eyes  nice work though!


----------



## fishreaper (Jan 2, 2014)

I've always loved tracking blood in a weird way. It is like following a treasure map, sometimes leaving you stumped for an hour before having to make a gut decision and finding your treasure on a ridiculous whim or guess. Of course, sometimes leaving you to fail after all of that hard work. Sometimes its right under you nose. 

Great deer. "trophy" is an applicable word for any animal you take pride in, regardless of whether it has antlers or not, big or small. Maybe you'll get lucky and you and your brother will draw the same tag next year.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

congrats! he will taste great. especially after a short haul back in the cool evening. glad your hunt was a success


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

I agree with fishreaper, nothing sweeter than seeing that first splash of bright red after you follow up after the shot. the anxiety melts away at the sight of it


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

very nice .


----------

